# Happy Birthday Wolfgang!



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Born January 27th, 1756...........here's recognizing the greatest composer who ever lived, IMHO. He would be 262 years old today......had he lived - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Last year I was at a Detroit Symphony concert on his birthday and they were giving out birthday cupcakes. Tonight I have tickets to the Chicago SO Concert and let’s hope for the same


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers to the Wolfer! Salzburg's most famous son!

:cheers:


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

The last symphony he wrote, memorized and played by heart.


----------



## Michael Diemer (Nov 12, 2017)

This day should be a global cultural holiday, to honor the greatest musician who ever lived. Was he the greatest composer also? Here's what I think: Put Mozart in any century, any culture, and he would be the greatest composer in the world. I can't really say that about anyone else. Draw your own conclusions, perhaps ridicule mine, but Mozart's music will forever tower above the musical landscape of this planet, until there is no one left to hear it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hozalka recalls from 1820-21: "Soon another caller came and stayed to tea. It was Beethoven. Among other topics Mozart came on the tapis, and the Born asked Beethoven (in writing, of course) which of Mozart's operas he thought most of. 'Die Zauberflote' said Beethoven, and suddenly clasping his hands and throwing up his eyes, exclaimed: 'Oh, Mozart!' " --From A. W. Thayer's notebook

Many years earlier: "Cramer, Cramer! We shall never be able to compose anything like that! " (after the two had heard Mozart's concerto in C-minor at a concert in the Augarten)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Composer Birthdays


----------

